# 6/7 nipple to spur



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Had a great day but zero knockdowns. Ran down a little past Spur and the west of it before heading up back towards elbow and home. Blue water between nipple and spur, saw on bill stick his face up out of a small weedline but we could not get him into our spread. A lot of scattered weed made for a physically tough day of clearing lines. Did I mention a LOT of scattered weeds?? Not a lot of well formed weed lines and not much life on any of them we ran across- no mahi we could see, no hoos. Only area we saw life was where the bill popped up along with 3 or 4 dolphins. Not many fliers either until we get back to green water. Temps looked great, but it just did not work out. Boat ran well, equipment seemed to work well, and had a good time out there, just no fish. Used the need a crew need a ride area and met Clayton. You are welcome back anytime! I wish we could have had some hookups but it was a great day anyway.

It's tough making trips that don't produce, but when it works it will be that much more worth it. Definitely using a satellite service next time out. 

Pan


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Ditto on our trip the following day (Sunday). We have all the bells and whistles, still same type of day. You ran a good route. Hey, at least you saw a Bill LOL!

It will turn on any minute...


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Too bad the fish didn't cooperate. Is that outrigger a telescopic one that sits in a rod holder?


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

It's a 20 ft bly outrigger. carbon fiber telescoping. worth every penny. The lower amount of stress on the gunwhale compared to the aluminum ones is incredible. Noting but good things to say about them and the guy who makes them. Cannot speak for all of his customers, but this one is :thumbup:.


----------



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

*Legacy Nipple to Spur*

Pretty much the same deal for us.we did hook a wahoo south of nipple around 
a grass patch and lost it at back of boat.After trolling in and around spur we 
headed north toward the house.Not far from spur were several large patches of 
grass that we worked.We had one decent size dolphin charge a lure and missed.
Late in day we noticed chicken dolphin under a patch and put supper in the box.
Seas were a bit sloppy on ride in with pesky west wind.
Tight Lines
Capt.
Ed


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

See Phin? Had you posted your report Saturday Night (like you're supposed to, LOL), I would have read it Sunday at 3am, and texted my Crew to go back to sleep!!!!

Thanks for nothing! LOL.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

> Pretty much the same deal for us.we did hook a wahoo south of nipple around
> a grass patch and lost it at back of boat. - Capt. Ed


See Ed? You too! Had you posted, me and my boys could be eating Steak and drinking Scotch at Jacksons tonight, LOL!!!!!!

People!... post your reports [same day] to save the rest of us money LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

No fish but we still had a great time. Looking forward to going again soon!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, glad we did maintenance now.

At least you got out there on a calm day. That is always nice


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope you got all of your maintenance done!
You have a busy run ahead of you- Jr angler, then interclub, then a week off, then international. At least I will be able to hop on board for the international! i'll miss the jr angler and be out on my ride for the interclub. 

Thanks for the tips on rigging my lures

Pan


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Hope you got all of your maintenance done!
> You have a busy run ahead of you- Jr angler, then interclub, then a week off, then international. At least I will be able to hop on board for the international! i'll miss the jr angler and be out on my ride for the interclub.
> 
> Thanks for the tips on rigging my lures
> ...


Yeah lookin like it might blow a little this weekend might not be doing Jr. angler. Guess we'll see but 2-3 with 7 kids doesn't sound good lol.

You are welcome to any knowledge I have anytime 👍🎣


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm glad to see these reports. I was worried we did something wrong out there (skunked). Maybe the wind tomorrow will organize the weed patches into something useful.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree! I love seeing all of the great reports on catches, but I like seeing the ones too where it did not go so well. It helps me learn and gauge how things went for me as compared to others- Was I doing something wrong was it just a tough day, etc. 

A few people still did well so there were fish to be caught which tells me I still am missing something, but we'll get it! 

Pan


----------

